# My Pigeon Freind......



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I don't know much about pigeons...but I am an animal lover. A couple months ago, I came across an injured pigeon at Alewife station. (This is a local pigeon hangout, they roost up on the ceiling of the building.) There, was this one injured pigeon...I named him "buddy" and he was the only pigeon who was staying inside the building. There is a hole in the roof, so he access to the outside as well...whenever he pleases, but chooses to stay inside where its warmer, and where people feed him (smart guy). Funny thing is...he is the only pigeon doing this out of like 50....how is this possible? 

I bought some bird seed, and feed him about 3 times a week. He knows me now, and comes flying over when he sees me. Every time I go away for the weekend, and come back...it seems like the little guy has got a new injury. First it was his foot (which got tied up with string...then a toe turned black and fell off. Then his middle toe somehow got twisted underneath his remaining good toe) But thats all healed up, and he seems to be doing well. The most recent thing thats going on with him is I noticed, his feathers seem to look funny. Almost like they are falling out? Or they are separated where they should not be? 

I know this cant be good for him, warmth wise. It is freezing here in Boston, and I dont want the little guy to die of hypothermia after everything else he has survived. 

So my questions are...
1. Why is he the only pigeon inside....I find this weird. Is he fighting off all the others? He does not seem to go out and socialize like the others do....why? BTW- He might be a she....I really cannot tell.
2. Why are his feathers looking like they are falling out? I don't know how to explain what I am seeing...it's like instead of the feathers being nice and smooth, there is a spot below the wing (on the chest area I guess) that looks like feathers are hanging out, or like they have become separated from the rest. Is he like malnourished or something?
3. What is good food to feed them? What are some treats that they enjoy eating?

Thank you much for your responses. Sorry this is so long!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is awesome! Can you post a pic of him/her.......that may better determine what is going on. Injury, mites/lice, canker, normal molting. Hard to tell without seeing but at this time of year sounds like something is going on that should not. Also, are all of the strings/threads off of his toes? This is unfortuantely a common problem with ferals, you can read other posts here on "string injuries". Best thing to feed him/her is a good pigeon grain mixture. If you can not get that Petco sells a "Pigeon and Dove mixture" that is good, or alternatively a wild bird seed mixture (though the seeds are usually smaller in general). You can add split peas and popcorn and possibly lentils to the latter mixtures. Unsalted peanuts and safflower seeds make good occasional treats. 
I doubt he is driving the others away. They do vary in personality, some being naturally more tame/friendly. It is also possible, because of his injuries, he was having more difficulty getting food on his own outside so became more reliant on you. 
They really do have a lot of personality. Enjoy his/her company. Post some pics of those feathers (clear shots from one or two different angles if possible).


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, 
Thanks for your response. I will try my best to get some good pics of him. I won't see him again till Tuesday. Do you think he is still getting food on his own. I don't feed him every day purposely, do he won't become dependant on me, but when I am gone I worry that he is starving the whole time. They really do have their own personalities. This guy comes bombing down when he sees me, it's funny....I wonder how he knows it's me?! He always looks at me while he is eating to, he turns his head to the side and watches me. 

Yesterday, this kid came up and stick his foot right in the period face while he was eating, I yelled at him to leave him alone. What the he'll is wrong with people you know?!

As for the toe...yes there was string attached to it. This forum is actually where I got most the info I learned about the string injuries. I learned at the stage the injury was at....it was best to leave it be. The toe did fall of on its own. As for how the other toet got broken and bent under...I don't know. But I'm happy to say he is no longer limping, and is putting weight on it again

I wish I could find a pic on the internet off what his father's look like, maybe I don't know the proper search term and that is why I am getting crappy results. If I can't find a good pic of what it looks like in the internet, I will get a pic Tuesday. Thanx again


----------

